# field trip



## hanjuryu

How do you explain the idea of field trip in Korean? Not a 외출 but the kind of trip in which the school takes its kids out for a trip to a museum or restaurant


----------



## AKoreanUser

수학여행 would be the best similar to what you mean. Refer to the link.


----------



## broJoon

I guess 현장학습 is closer to Field trip than 수학여행

수학여행 sounds more like overnight trip or 2-3 day trip which we had back in high school. 

They just call those sort of trips in which teacher take kids to library to show them how to use that or, historical place in their neighborhood or as like hanjuryu took for examples, museums or restaurants... " 현장학습"


----------



## AKoreanUser

Oh, broJoon is right. Forget about what I said


----------



## broJoon

AKoreanUser said:


> Oh, broJoon is right. Forget about what I said



But 수학여행 is also good to know, isn't it?
I went to 경주 for my 수학여행.. That's one of my best memories.


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

I used to call school trips to museums or parks 소풍. (sopung)


----------

